# Knee Surgery Coming Up



## Rusty B (Jul 26, 2020)

It's been awhile since I've posted here.

I don't know if I mentioned this on MT before, but I've had issues with my left knee that I've ignored for about four years, after a doctor said that he couldn't see anything on the MRI.

Got it looked at again, and they found the meniscus torn in two places and my knee cap is out of place.

I will be receiving the call to schedule the surgery soon, and it looks like there will be no MA training for three months following the surgery.

Apparently, I will likely require crutches for two weeks, and I can walk normally after that... I just can't run or do anything else "athletic."

I'm curious as to whether or not anyone here has any experience with this, and what you did to stay in shape.

I'm considering hitting the gym, and doing things like dips, bench presses, etc; in lieu of pushups, and maybe finding a machine that works your core without requiring the use of legs.  Maybe even finding out of there's a such thing as "legless cardio."

Does anyone here have any input to give?


----------



## Danny T (Jul 26, 2020)

Had both a right and left lateral meniscus repair along with a right ACL partial tear repair back in 95 was on crutches a week. Was in therapy 3 weeks and walking 2-3 miles a day by six weeks. Was back to light training in 2 months but it was about 9 months before I was back to full strength and flexibility.


----------



## Buka (Jul 27, 2020)

@Rusty B, 
Rusty, if your insurance allows, and if you have availability, you should go to a Physical Therapy center that focuses on sports rehab. I'm talking about _before_ your surgery.

And some regular P.T. places might have a few Therapists that have that background, so ask around. They'll work on you before your surgery to make your rehab shorter and easier_ after_ your surgery.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2020)

Dealing with that now, meniscus repair surgery is 6 to 8 weeks for recovery to somewhat normalcy, 6 to 8 months for total recovery. This is of course assuming nothing goes wrong.

Had a meniscus repair, left knee, a year ago. took 8 weeks to the day until I could go down stairs normally. Not sure how long the full recovery was going to be, because it tore again. It was normal, temporally, for the last few weeks, due to a cortisone shot I got. That is over a year

Last May had the right done with a repair to a lateral fracture of the tibia, still not back to normal, still hurts. 

You are off crutches fairly quickly, but the cane will be around for a couple weeks

However I am certain age plays a part in this and I am a heck of a lot closer to 60 than 55 so.....


----------

